# Code P1136 = clogged crankcase breather hoses = $750 repair bill



## Esco23x (Jun 5, 2014)

Does this seem expensive? Seems expensive. 3.5 hours of labor (plus 1 hour labor for diagnostic) and somewhere around $150 in parts. 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

180 or 225? if 225 buy the kit off 034's site and DIY


----------



## Esco23x (Jun 5, 2014)

hermes350GT said:


> 180 or 225? if 225 buy the kit off 034's site and DIY


225. I already had it done. Damnit. 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Esco23x (Jun 5, 2014)

Had it fixed, 20 miles later, check engine light came on with the same code. They reset the code, 10 miles later- check engine light, same code. I just opened the hood when I pulled in the garage and it sounds like there is a large vacuum leak near the firewall. Very frustrating.


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

Check your line coming off the hard line on the back left


----------



## Esco23x (Jun 5, 2014)

hermes350GT said:


> Check your line coming off the hard line on the back left


Left, as in front of the passenger seat? That's exactly where it sounds like it's coming from.

Thanks man. Is there a "like" or "thanks" feature on this forum?


----------



## Esco23x (Jun 5, 2014)

Hermes- you're the man. I have no idea how a mechanic missed this. Not only is the split huge, the leak is incredibly loud.










What is this part called? Part number, anything would help. The line on which my finger is on here:


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

That is exactly where mine was. Don't give me credit lol lite here on the forums diagnosed mine and fixed it for me


----------



## Esco23x (Jun 5, 2014)

hermes350GT said:


> That is exactly where mine was. Don't give me credit lol lite here on the forums diagnosed mine and fixed it for me


Big credit to him as well then.

Did you get the OEM part to fix? Do you remember the name of the part?


----------



## hermes350GT (Oct 18, 2013)

No and no. Apparently the dealer wants a ton of money for that one hose so what lite did was put a little electrical tape over the barbed nozzle and put the hose one with a hose clamp and it stopped


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

That was my first CEL when I got my TT in 2009! I'm happy you got it fixed.


----------



## Esco23x (Jun 5, 2014)

Part was $250. For vacuum hose. Hell no. 

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## rodhot (Jan 4, 2012)

*stealers!!*

they are not called STEALERS for nothing!!! pretty expensive plastic, parts being exclusive to a few cars are really $$$$ especially at the STEALERS!! thank god for forums!!!!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

If you paid $750 for vacuum lines I would go back and demand things like this be fixed on the house. That's wallet rape for a very simple and cheap job.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Doooglasss said:


> If you paid $750 for vacuum lines I would go back and demand things like this be fixed on the house. That's wallet rape for a very simple and cheap job.


Im with Doug on this one.

You took your car in to get the code fixed. You paid $750 and it didnt get fixed.
What should you be penalized for their incompetence?

Demand a free fix, you diagnosed it for free for them already.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amvr6 (Apr 15, 1999)

Out of curiosity I checked mine too and sure enough it is identical to the picture above, split. Does anyone have a part #?

I can't find it on ECS Tuning website.

Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 14, 2013)

Here is yet another reason do deleted all that crap


----------



## Esco23x (Jun 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Here is yet another reason do deleted all that crap


How does one go about deleting 3/4 of the vacuum system?


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm pretty sure you have to tune out the SAIP and a few other emissions-related things to do that, or trick it with resistors and what not.


----------

